# Should we give up on our coved ceilings?



## akimbo (May 20, 2009)

Have a 1947 house where we're going to extend an exterior wall by 3', reno the kitchen, and add a bathroom which will involve encroaching 20" into a bedroom. All of these projects will involve damage to the coved ceilings. When we first bought the house 8 years ago, I didn't really care about the coves. I prefer a modern look, but the coves do add an elegance to the house and the way that light reflects on them adds interest. Trouble is, I have yet to meet a carpenter, drywaller, or contractor who wants to save, build them, or make repairs. There are a number of cracks in the textured ceiling which I had repaired 8 years ago, but which have re-opened. Between vibrations from small earthquakes, some heavy street traffic and perhaps some house settling, it's a challenge. The walls are textured, which I could live without. Any thoughts? Your experience? The house was lifted and put on a new basement in 1968 so it looks more 60's from the outside. Should we modernize?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a nice architectural detail---

It has been insulted badly over the years with amateurish repairs and the textured coating.

Adding that to your new addition will be expensive---and look so good that it will make the existing stuff look old and tired.

If you have deep pockets that plaster can be duplicated and the old stuff restored by a decorative plaster worker----


----------



## akimbo (May 20, 2009)

*which cost's more?*

Thanks 'Oh Mike', Yes, I fear it will be costly to replicate coves, but also costly to replace all the textured walls and ceilings in the house. And who knows about the dust and possible asbestos. Had one room tested and no asbestos, but ??


----------



## KC_Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

You are probably talking to the wrong contractors to find out what to do. You need to find a plasterer in your area. A typical carpenter or drywall company probably doesn't know how to handle this. You are in specialty land with what you have. Personally I would keep it an replicate it in the addition even if I had to downsize my addition to afford it. Quality before quantity for me. Keep looking I can't imagine you live in an area with houses like that and there aren't any contractors working on it. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## akimbo (May 20, 2009)

Thanks KC. I may have found someone with cove experience, or so he says. Will see if it can be done with leaving some $ left over for our reno


----------

